# Error -The requested URL could not be retrieved while the web service is runnig



## mamtarivonkar

Hi,
I am running a web service on a Linux machine. The web service is installed and status shows it is running, however while accessing from a browser i.e http://localhost:port/ the error:

ERROR
The requested URL could not be retrieved

While trying to retrieve the URL: http://192.168.6.58:40080/bhm/

The following error was encountered:

* Connection Failed 

The system returned:

(13) Permission denied

The remote host or network may be down. Please try the request again.

Your cache administrator is root.
Generated Tue, 15 Jul 2008 12:21:22 GMT by linuxserver.wsspl.com (squid/2.5.STABLE9) displays.


This sure is administrator/permission issue, but please suggest where to set the permission.

Thank you,
(can be contacted at [email protected])


----------



## wmorri

What are you trying to access that is behind port 40080? Also, what happens when you just try to go to localhost, are you able to reach it or are you getting an error with that too?

Cheers!


----------



## mamtarivonkar

Hi,
This is an element management service running on 40080(http) and 40443(https). The issue was with the proxies set at the browser. It is now resolved.
Thank you very much for the reply.


----------



## dinowk

I got the same error when I use I.E to access weather.com.

I copy and paste the same URL to FireFox. It works perfectly fine.


----------



## mcorton

Hi mamtarivonkar and welcome to TSF. Would you be so kind as to share how you fixed it? It may help us and someone late ron who experiences the same problem. Thank you and have a great day.


----------

